# Sweetie the Pit Bull..thought i saw this and thought i'd share it with you



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Many people mistakenly believe that all pit bulls are vicious killers -- born to fight and kill. They choose to believe that, given the opportunity, these dogs will be eager to enter a fray, happy to draw blood.

Dogs are individuals, much like people. Some people are bad, some people are good. Circumstances can greatly shape behavior. With dogs, bad ownership frequently shapes the negative, dangerous behavior that is all too often published in the media.

Meet Sweetie, a 3-year-old pit bull that was brutally attacked by four other dogs. A dog that, despite being brutally ripped apart, never once tried to fight back. According to individuals that witnessed the attack, the other four dogs were completely unscathed. Sweetie literally did nothing to protect herself from the vicious onslaught. Sweetie is a pit bull and Sweetie is a victim.
Last night, Rica, a well-known rescuer in the Tuscon, AZ area, received a frantic phone call about Sweetie. She went to Sweetie's home and was astonished to see the young dog covered in blood.

Sweetie's owners did not have the funds to get the medical care necessary to save Sweetie's life and they surrendered ownership to Rica and the Smiling Dog Rescue.

Rica rushed the bleeding dog to Valley Animal Hospital where it was discovered that Sweetie's trachea was severed in two places. One rip was clean and could be surgically repaired -- the other would require more extensive surgery.

Before Sweetie was rushed into surgery, Rica bent down and kissed the battered dog on her nose ... Sweetie's resposne? A thumping tail of gratitude.

As of this afternoon, the entire veterinary staff is focused on one thing -- keeping Sweetie alive. Her wounds are so great that her body is in shock. She is bleeding profusely and has been placed in an oxygen tent. All surgeries are currently on hold as the staff waits for Sweetie to stabilize. Despite her horrific wounds, Sweetie is displaying an extraordinary will to survive.

Rica and the Smiling Dog Rescue are willing to fight with Sweetie -- they know that she is a special dog that is worth saving.

A Chip-In link has been set up for Sweetie's enormous medical expenses. Concerned readers can click here to donate, or they can make a donation directly to Valley Animal Hospital, located at 4984 E. 22nd Street, Tuscon, AZ 85711, (520) 748-0331. Donors are asked to reference the Smiling Dog Rescue and Sweetie if they phone or mail in a donation.

Local Western Washington readers may have heard the news that was reported yesterday, May 18, about the two roaming pit bulls that attacked and killed two small-breed dogs. Media is quick to pick up the vicious attacks involving pit bulls, but typically skim over stories which show pit bulls as victims. Any dog can bite and any dog can become the victim of an attack. The breed is not the issue -- the owners are. Sweetie is a victim. Sweetie is a pit bull. Sweetie may very well die from her massive injuries. Few will hear Sweetie's story because of her breed. Please share this with others.

Graphic pictures are on the article on this link Brutal attack leaves an innocent dog desperately fighting for her life (Warning: graphic photos)


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh my god, poor girl.....
Let's hope they find out who the owners of the other 4 dogs were & punish them........I know 2 wrongs don't mske a right, but something should be done.......


----------



## PitOwner (May 23, 2010)

Update on Sweetie: Update on Sweetie - Pit bull that was attacked by 4 other dogs


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

PitOwner said:


> Update on Sweetie: Update on Sweetie - Pit bull that was attacked by 4 other dogs


oh its so good to hear she is improving and is stable!


----------

